# Video zurück auf's Band klappt nicht



## dekaloc (6. Dezember 2003)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Nach dem Videoschnitt bekomme ich das bearbeitete Material nicht mehr auf meine Sony PC 120E zurückgespielt. Es erscheint nur ein Frame, dann bleibt der Monitor der Cam blau. Vorab, sie ist definitiv für DV-In geeignet und gerade 4 Wochen alt. Ich habe mir sogar eine neue FireWire Card gekauft, nichts hat sich geändert. Der PC hat 512 MB Arbeitsspeicher und einen Athlon 3000. Ebenso habe ich verschiedene Schnittprogramme ausprobiert (Pinnacle 8.0, Magix 2004). Es ändert sich nichts. Auch das Vergrössern der Auslagerungsdatei brachte keinen Erfolg.
Weiss jemand einen Rat?

Danke vorab!


----------



## goela (6. Dezember 2003)

Lade Dir mal die Demoversion von Scenalyzer Live und versuche damit das Material auf die Kamera zurückzuspielen.
Vor allem kannst Du dort auch mal ausprobieren, ob Du die Kamera überhaupt ansteuern kannst.

Frage: Film hast Du aber schon mal mit der Kamera in PC über die Firewire eingelesen?


----------



## dekaloc (6. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Goela..!

Dank für die schnelle Anwort. Ja, das Einlesen klappt einwandfrei. Gestern habe ich den Verkäufer (ein Video Gechäft) angerufen, und er meinte, ich bräuchte das original i-Link-Kabel von Sony. Der Fehler läge zu 98% daran, dass mein FireWire Kabel nicht von Sony sei. Danach habe ich bei der Hotline Sony Deutschland angerufen. Dort sagte man mir, es sei Quatsch, es müsse mit jedem anderen Kabel auch funktionieren, zumal das Einlesen ja auch klappe.
Vielleicht liegt der Fehler am DV-Eingang der neuen Kamera, sagte man mir dort. Oder halt am PC.


----------



## goela (6. Dezember 2003)

Also Dein Fachhändler hat wirklich quatsch erzählt. Ich habe die Sony PC100E, ein ganz normales Firewire-Kabel und es funktioniert.

Ich würde Dir mal empfehlen, falls Du die Möglichkeit hast, eine andere Kamera (Kumpel. Fachgeschäft ausleihen oder so) an den PC schliessen. Oder auch mal die Kamera an einen anderen Rechner hängen!

Der DV-Eingang ist wirklich freigeschaltet? Ganz sicher!


----------



## dekaloc (6. Dezember 2003)

Du hast Recht...! Ich habe mir von einem Nachbarn gerade das i-Link-Kabel ausgeliehen, den Scenalyzer Live downgeloaded und es klappt immer noch nicht! Allerdings waren die auf die Kamera überspielten Szenen fast 30 Sekunden lang. Das klappte vorher noch nie so lange. Es scheint, als würde der Datenfluß irgendwie unterbrochen. Reichen die 512 MB Arbeitsspeicher vielleicht nicht? 

Herzlichen Dank nochmals,  Goela..!


----------



## goela (6. Dezember 2003)

Nee, glaube ich nicht! Ich habe auch "nur" 512MB Speicher!
Wenn Dein Nachbar ein I-Link-Kabel hat, hat er dann nicht auch eine DV-Kamera? Oder vielleicht eine Firewire-Karte! Vielleicht dort mal Deine Kamera probieren.


----------



## dekaloc (6. Dezember 2003)

Ich werde sie mal an einen anderen PC hängen. Immerhin nimmt sie ja fast 30 Sekunden lang auf, bis das Bild verschwindet und der Monitor blau wird. Allerdings wurde der Monitor von Scenalyser auch dunkel.

Ich werde ansonsten die Cam mal checken lassen.

Danke für die guten Tips..!


----------



## Mark (6. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

Möchte nocheinmal beruhigend bestätigen: am Ram liegt es keinesfalls! Bei mir funktioniert es mit 256 bestens...

Bei mir brach das Rausspielen aufgrund meiner lahmen Festplatte ab:
Defragmentieren bzw. das vorherige "rausrechnen" einer geschnittenen Szene, so daß sie "in einer Wurst" auf der Festplatte lag, behob diesen Abbruch...
... zu erkennen übrigens an einer "kreischenden" Festplatte


----------



## dekaloc (6. Dezember 2003)

Nun, meine Festplatte kreischt nicht. Ich habe sie auch kürzlich defragmentiert. Was meinst Du mit "rausrechnen".. einer geschnittenen Szene....?


----------



## Mark (6. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

Wenn Du eine defragmentierte Festplatte hast und Captures, dann liegt das Video meist "hintereinanderweg" auf der Platte, so daß dem Rechner das "Lesen" leicht fällt.
Beim Schnitt, erstellt man ja mehr oder weniger nur "Sprungmarken", d.h. plötzlich muß von verschiedenen Stellen von der Platte gelesen werden. Und genau das hat mein Rechner nicht mehr gepackt.
Helfen konnte ich ihm nun, indem ich das "Geschnittene" "zusammenrechnen" ließ, sprich, alles, was ich zusammengeschnitten hatte, wurde als eigenständiges Video - wiederrum hintereinander weg - auf die Platte geschrieben: beim rausspielen braucht so der Rechner nicht mehr wie wild auf der Festplatte hin- und herfahren...


----------



## dekaloc (6. Dezember 2003)

Also defragmentierst Du die Festplatte vor jedem Capturing? Ich habe bisher nur Probevideos von maximal 5 Minuten Länge erstellt, da ich die Kamera erst seit kurzer Zeit habe. Meinst Du, das sei dann auch nötig..? Aber ich versuche es gleich mal und defragmentiere sie neu. Vielleicht klappt es ja...! Meine Festplatte für den Videoschnitt enthält nur das Programm Magix 2004 und die entsprechenden Unterordner zum "Ablegegen" der Dateien. Ich hatte sie extra für diesen Zweck aus meinem alten PC ausgebaut.


----------



## dekaloc (6. Dezember 2003)

Übrigens, ein tolles Forum ...! Ich bin seit heute neu hier...und wünsche allen eine frohe Adventszeit....!


----------



## goela (6. Dezember 2003)

Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Deine Festplatte zu langsam ist, denn dies hätte sich schon beim Capturen bemerkbar gemacht -> Dopped Frames!
Schreiben dauert länger als lesen!

Aber für den Fall, dass Du wissen willst wie schnell Deine Festplatte ist! Hier findest Du das Programm RexTest.exe, was die Schreib-, Lesegeschwindigkeit Deiner Festplatte testet.

Auch eine schöne Adventszeit!


----------



## dekaloc (6. Dezember 2003)

Habe das Programm gerade ausgeführt. "Lesen" 31 MB/S  und "Schreiben 14MB/S

Müsste doch ok sein, oder...?


----------



## goela (6. Dezember 2003)

Völlig! DV-Format hat einen Datenstream von 3,5MB/s!


----------



## Mark (6. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

Ich habe nicht gesagt, es wäre logisch 
Habe zum Vergleich auch mal den Speedtest gemacht und komme auf 28/19, sprich - logisch gesehen - ebenfalls ausreichend.
Aaaaber: der Test liest und schreibt etwa jeweils 4 Sekunden, hm, nicht sehr repräsentativ bzgl eines etwa 1 Min "gleichbleibenden" Streams!

Somit: obiges ist einfach nur ein Erfahrungswert; und einer, der sich des öfteren bestätigt hat. Bzgl. Defragmentieren: habe extra eine Partition für solche Temporäre Aufgaben, die ich einfach bei Bedarf formatiere...


----------



## goela (6. Dezember 2003)

Theorie und Praxis! Also als ich noch mit einer langsamen Platte gearbeitet habe (Speedtest 5MB/s) musste ich schon aufpassen.
Aber auch heute habe ich drei Partitionen für Media-Dateien (sprich Video), die ich von Zeit zu Zeit formatieren und somit ein lästiges Defragmentieren sparen kann!


----------



## Sandi (18. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich würde mich auch gern in das Thema einklinken!
Ich habe eine Panasonic NV GS70 und möchte meine Filme aus Pinnacle S8 gerne wieder auf das Band zurückspielen. Leider funktioniert das nicht, es ist genauso, wie der erste in diesem Thread geschilderte Fall. Camera funktioniert mit anderem PC. Filme in meinen PC einspielen funktioniert auch (Demnach ist auch das Kabel samt Karte o.k.!). Camera besitze ich erst seit zwei Wochen. Camcorder ist DV in/out. Betriebssystem: Windows XP
Ich arbeite mit dem folgenden PC:
Notebook PIII, 600 MHz, 256 MB RAM 20GB Festplatte (IBM)
Ein Test der Datenrate hat Folgendes ergeben:
Schreiben 9,2 MB/s, Lesen 10,6 MB/s. 
Wer hat eine Idee? Was könnte ich tun?
Viele Grüße

Sandi


----------



## Sandi (20. Dezember 2003)

Halloo
Kann mir wirklich niemand helfen?
Viele Grüße

Sandi


----------



## Bypass41 (20. Dezember 2003)

Hi Sandi,

ich kann nur soviel sagen, dass ich damals mit Studio 7 Schwierigkeiten beim Capturen hatte (verlustige Frames) aber beim zurückspielen nicht. Ich habe, blauäugig, mit einen Canon MV200i und Pinnacle Studio 7 angefangen. Bin dann aber ziemlich schnell umgestiegen. Fakt ist, dass die Grätesteuerung (In,out) funktionieren muss. Das scheint bei Dir nicht der Fall. Hätte ich Deine Cam wüsste ich jetzt mehr.


----------



## Sandi (21. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

meinst Du, dass Du noch mehr Info benötigst? Mehr Info zur Camera?

Gruß

Sandi


----------



## dekaloc (25. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Nee, glaube ich nicht! Ich habe auch "nur" 512MB Speicher!
> Wenn Dein Nachbar ein I-Link-Kabel hat, hat er dann nicht auch eine DV-Kamera? Oder vielleicht eine Firewire-Karte! Vielleicht dort mal Deine Kamera probieren. *



Ich bin es nochmal...

Gestern habe ich meine Kamera an den PC eines Freundes angeschlossen. Das Überspielen zurück auf meine Cam klappte einwandfrei. Heute habe ich meine FireWire-Karte in einen anderen Slot gesteckt, in der Hoffnung, es würde etwas bringen  -weil ich keine andere Möglichkeit mehr sehe/sah-  . Wieder dasselbe, kein Erfolg......Das Bild wird nur in Fragmenten übertragen. Alle in diesem Thema genannten Tipps habe ich ausprobiert, ohne Erfolg. Weiss vielleicht noch jemand, woran das Problem liegen kann?

Ich wäre für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## dekaloc (5. Februar 2004)

*Zurück auf Band*

Endlich klappt es...!

Ich habe das Bios meines MSI 6712 upgedated. Das Zurück aufs Band vom PC läuft!

Gruss

Dekaloc


----------



## goela (5. Februar 2004)

Wunderbar! Freut mich für Dich!
Finde ich sehr vorbildlich, dass Du die Lösung des Problems hier gepostet hast.


----------



## dekaloc (5. Februar 2004)

Dafür ist ein Forum doch da..!

Gruss an alle


Dekaloc


----------

